# white spots on fins



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my red has some white spots on his anal fin and what is ick. could that be the white spots. what are the white sots. thanks


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like ick...


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

yes, probably ich. 
(White spot cysts, , appear as small white nodules on the skin, gills and fins, right ?)
This is common disease and your P's probably got them from feeder goldies or so..
You can cure it without problem, just hurry in to the nearest LFS and ask for medicine for it..
I healed my P's with some blue stuff i had to put in the water...

good luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

From what I am learning on this site is, to use medicines as a last resort. Adding aquarium salt and raising the temperature to like 82-86 degrees and wait about a week or so to see if it clears.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If salt does not solve your problem buy Sera Costapur.It's the best for Ich.

Jim


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

are the spots small like grains of salt or kind of fuzzy looking.....2 differnt problems with differnt needs.....but considering the large temp change and stress your fish have had lately it is most likely ick.....and I agree add 1TBS of salt per 5 gals or so and rais ethe temp to 80+ for a week to get it in check.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am going to treat the whole tank. is this ok. can i use table salt.i will add salt . is it ok to add salt to a tank that dosnt have any problems because i think my rhom may have it to so i want to treat it. or should i only treat if i know he definatly has it. thanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i am going to treat the whole tank. is this ok. can i use table salt.i will add salt . is it ok to add salt to a tank that dosnt have any problems because i think my rhom may have it to so i want to treat it. or should i only treat if i know he definatly has it. thanks.


 Table salt is fine - I'd use somewhere between one tablespoon per 5-10 gallons of water, and raise the water temperature to 84-86 degrees F.

If you are planning to use medicines, I'd consult the experts here first before using it: piranha's are very vulnerable to certain meds, so better safe than sorry (how sad would it be to loose your fish over a lousy outbreak of something as easily curable as ick?)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i got salt and i am ready to add it in. should i take out my carbon in the filter. and is it ok to add salt to a tank if you dont if your piranha is sick or not.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i got salt and i am ready to add it in. should i take out my carbon in the filter. and is it ok to add salt to a tank if you dont if your piranha is sick or not.


 As far as I know, filtering over carbon will not affect the salt level in your tank, so you can use both at the same time...

As for using salt structurally - it can be done (actually, many do it), but I wouldn't add more than 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons.
Personally, I only use it when my fish need treatment, though...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ok i am adding 15 table spoones of salt to the 75 and i am adding 3 table spoones to the 30. i think the rhom in the 30 has icks to and i know one of the plecos have a wound from the rhom on him. thanks for all the help


----------

